# I have a SAVE to brag about!



## nancyinseattle (Mar 28, 2007)

I thank all on this board who gave me support and sympathy when my own cat was killed in March (See "I suspect a neighbor" below). Since that time I have focused myself on warning other apartment residents about what happened and trying to prevent other deaths from occurring. Since we have a large complex (700 units) myself and a very nice neighbor who also is a SPCA volunteer have teamed up and we came up with a flyer stating what happened to my cat and to urge residents to tag/collar their own cats as specified in the rules and regulations and of course spay/neuter. We also asked that they keep their cats inside as much as possible because of the "possibilty" (actually a sad reality) that a cat killer lives among us. 

Last Wednesday night at their regular monthly board meeting our board of directors approved our flyer for distribution and we are now in the process of posting it around the complex. 

The *save* happened about a week ago today. A tiny grey and black kitty approached me about 2 weeks ago, was bedraggled and had a swollen belly and was obviously very hungry. I of course started feeding what I was certain was a small male, and was amazed at the amount of food he ate, about 6-8 cans of 3 oz Fancy Feast a day. This kitty would just demolish the food and lick the bowl. 

I decided about 10 days ago to try to get him into the SPCA for adoption. The county animal shelter here is not a good one, its not bad, but its just not great. They dont hold animals very long before euthanizing. I opted to try for the SPCA instead. My neighbor helped me get him into a cat carrier last Monday evening and he put up surpringsly little resistance and she brought him in for examination last Tuesday. Come to find out that he was actually a SHE and was very pregnant! The SPCA did surgery to remove the litter (at no charge) and spayed her at the same time and did a chip implant. Now she is home again and my neighbor will foster her until she is well enough to return to the SPCA for adoption.

She (we have named her Whitley) is doing very well, and for a feral cat has adapted rapidly for her new inside environment, knows to use the litter box and getting along well with my neighbors two older kitties.

Im happy that we (my neighbor and I) made this save and hopefully the people here heed our flyer. Thanks to all for reading this and for your words of kindness and sympathy.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

<wild applause> Yeah! What a great story to share, especially after your last sad one... I'm glad Whitley is getting a second chance.
h


----------



## nancyinseattle (Mar 28, 2007)

*...a tlittle more info*

I guess this is why this small kitty was so hungry, she was eating for 7 or 8! But Im glad we found her in time. Im told that she would have given birth in the wild within a day or few days and the prospects for her being able to care for her litter alone would not have been good, we have large raccoons here as well as humans who are not nice, to cats especially.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Way to go!*

It does not sound like she was feral since she was put in a carrier but I bet she was a drop off. Sadly alot of people dump their pregnant pets to avoid getting a litter. Pat yourself on the back you deserve it! You saved a little life.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

The kittens weren't saved?  They were viable and almost ready to be born? Poor things.


----------



## nancyinseattle (Mar 28, 2007)

zippy96444 said:


> The kittens weren't saved?  They were viable and almost ready to be born? Poor things.



You know, I agree 100% but it was not my call since I wasnt the one who had agreed to "foster care" for the mother cat *AFTER* the surgery. From what I was told, the litter of kittens would have to go home with the mother and would have to be cared for by the foster caregiver simultaneously. The shelter was not in a position to take a litter of newly born kittens at that time. My friend (the caregiver) has two older cats already and a very busy schedule which would not have allowed her time to properly care for the little kittens so she had to decline and I know she felt very badly. I could not have accepted care either since I only have a studio apartment and am on the road most of the work week. 

I think we did as best we could under these circumstances. If you dont feel that way Im very sorry, we could have turned our back completely but we didnt and managed to save one life. Please understand that.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

NiS, I understand fully.

Two years ago I had to force a feral mother to abort her near term litter with a spay. I had trapped her first feral litter who were about 10 weeks old and placed them in my bathroom for taming for the adoption program I fostered for.
She (Pretty Green Eyes) was ready to pop and I had NO ROOM to bring her inside to tame her AND care for a brand new litter while keeping her seperate from her 1st litter. (I had 9 housecats of my own at that time.) She was spayed and returned to my property. I feel much better now about what I decided to do for her, because it took 14 months after having her spayed before she would let me touch her. I do not think I could have tamed her in my bathroom with a new litter. My situation did turn out for the best. I am sorry we had to lose her 2nd litter, but she was saved and has a good home with hubby and I as our barn cat. Her outdoor companion is the feral tom who sired her 1st litter, and possibly the 2nd one, too. Dusty is an indoor/outdoor kitty, now. 

Pretty has recently started coming inside the kitchen for a few minutes in the evening...so maybe she will turn around...but I don't think she feels very comfortable enclosed in a house and prefers to be outside.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

Feline abortion is a controversey. Like you said it wasn't your call to make that decision. But the cat herself is safe.

If I was in the predictment with a pregnant cat I would allow her to queen if a stray and spay her if feral. I have spayed 2 female ferals that were pregnant and I believe I made the right call. These 2 were quite wild and keeping them captive to have the litter would be so stressful for the mother and risky with the kittens as the Mom may not even nurse them and orphan kittens very young have a hard time of it. And if I waited to after they queened outside then I would have the problem of finding the kittens before they turn feral.


----------



## nancyinseattle (Mar 28, 2007)

Heidi n Q said:


> NiS, I understand fully.
> 
> Two years ago I had to force a feral mother to abort her near term litter with a spay. I had trapped her first feral litter who were about 10 weeks old and placed them in my bathroom for taming for the adoption program I fostered for.
> quote]
> ...


----------



## nancyinseattle (Mar 28, 2007)

Sweetvegan74 said:


> Feline abortion is a controversey. Like you said it wasn't your call to make that decision. But the cat herself is safe.
> 
> 
> Thank you for understanding. I hate to think what might have happened if Whitley had given birth in the wild, since we have some residents here who would have soon as killed and dumped them into the trash as opposed to trying to save them. My departed cat is a prime example of the evil living among my neighbors. We saved the one we could, and am sorry for the rest.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

it's a VERY hard decision to make, and that is unfortunate... but think about it this way; if she had birthed the litter on the streets, the kittens may have died anyway and the mother could have suffered complications from the birth or malnutrition or any number of other problems and died as well. 

Kudos for getting her off the streets and helping her on to a better life.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

Slightly off topic, but it might reassure you:

A few years ago I rescued a feral who turned out to be pregnant. She was very close to term so we decided to try to foster her until she had the litter and then rehome all of them when the kittens were old enough. 

Unfortunately, the mother was very young, and also in pretty bad shape from her life on the streets. She gave birth - a little early, it seemed - to 4 kittens, one of which was stillborn. She would not touch the remaining 3. 

We tried everything - we had to tube feed the kittens every two hours around the clock. My mother came over to do it when I had to go to work. We had a special heat pad set up in the nesting box for warmth, we even took them to the vet and had them placed in the incubator the first day.

Within 24 hours, one died. About 12 hours later we lost another, and then the next day we lost the last one. We tried so hard to save them - and racked up some serious vet bills in the process (not that the money was our primary concern, but it all went on a credit card... rescue work is expensive). In the end, no matter what we did, we were not able to save them.

BUT - and here's the positive part - the mother was saved and placed in a happy, loving home. She is still semi-feral, but she is well cared for by a very understanding woman, and she is no longer out on the streets birthing litter after litter of unwanted kittens. I still feel good about the rescue even though in some ways it was bittersweet.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

At the end of the day, you have to do what is in the best interests of the cat.

I would have found it terribly difficult to abort kittens but sometimes one doesnt have too much of a choice.

Congrats on saving Whitley.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

You've done a great thing for Whitely!  I'm so glad you were able to save her.

I agree with the above comments about the litter. Since she was so young and tiny, she was probably at high risk for miscarriage or other complications, and her own life could well have been in danger if she delivered. It's always a painful decision, but you did what was best for the kitty in the circumstances you had.

I also applaud your efforts at getting the word out in your complex. What happened to your first kitty was tragic, but you are honoring his memory in the best way possible, and I'm sure he's smiling down at you right now. :angel


----------



## nancyinseattle (Mar 28, 2007)

*To morea, melysion and Jet...*

Thank you all so much for your kind words. I am very appreciative of the support of everyone on this board, and Im pleased to report that as of yesterday little Whitley is doing well after her surgery, continuing to heal up nicely and is now socializing with my friends two older cats. If you had seen a picture of her before the surgery and after the difference would be night and day. Her fur has started growing back and she looks so much better.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Nancy, I am so glad you rescued that baby! I remember the problem you had at the apartments. Kudos for helping your neighbors to protect and neuter their cats. :thumb Like you, I would not have chosen an abortion, but it wasn't your choice. Many people would agree with the SPCA. I'm so sorry I didn't post sooner. I don't know how I missed this post.  

I think Whitley is a stray. Ferals take a long time to tame, and some just refuse to be touched. Thank goodness Whitley will have a permanent home, and in the meantime a loving foster "meowmie."


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I just saw your posting. You are a compassionate wonderful person to help this kitty out. There are lots of hard decissions to make when you TNR or rescue stray or abandoned cats ~ none of them easy. As Morea had pointed out, there is no guarentee the babies or mother would of survived. You changed Whitely life. We all do it one cat at a time. This is a heart warming story. Kudos to you !


----------



## nancyinseattle (Mar 28, 2007)

Jeanie said:


> Nancy, I am so glad you rescued that baby! I remember the problem you had at the apartments. Kudos for helping your neighbors to protect and neuter their cats. :thumb Like you, I would not have chosen an abortion, but it wasn't your choice. Many people would agree with the SPCA. I'm so sorry I didn't post sooner. I don't know how I missed this post.
> 
> I think Whitley is a stray. Ferals take a long time to tame, and some just refuse to be touched. Thank goodness Whitley will have a permanent home, and in the meantime a loving foster "meowmie."


I believe youre right, Jeanie about her being a stray. I thank you for your hard work on this board and for your kind words! As you say, it wasnt my choice because I wasnt going to care for the mother afterwards, but I still felt badly and the foster care giver felt awful. 

The flyer went up and people are talking about it which is what I wanted. Gee, for some odd reason the flyers we put up closest to the suspects residence disappeared within a day of the post while all the rest are still up. Wonder why that is...... :wink:


----------



## nancyinseattle (Mar 28, 2007)

Mitts & Tess said:


> I just saw your posting. You are a compassionate wonderful person to help this kitty out. There are lots of hard decissions to make when you TNR or rescue stray or abandoned cats ~ none of them easy. As Morea had pointed out, there is no guarentee the babies or mother would of survived. You changed Whitely life. We all do it one cat at a time. This is a heart warming story. Kudos to you !



Mitts, thank you so much. I feel like we did the best we could and now Im focused on getting the word out about what happened and trying to prevent this thing from happening again. I appreciate your kind words more than you will ever know. People like you and most everyone here make me feel like the kind and compassionates outweigh the evildoers among us.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You're very kind to us, Nancy! We think you're an :angel for saving that kitty!


----------

